# Hardtail jazzmaster conversion



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Bought this plate off Reverb, got it on today. Thought it may need the downbar, but it feels like the same tension (maybe a hair stiffer). The body lost a little weight, and it is noticeably louder than my strat or tele unplugged.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I did that with a Jag I had. The playe was made by Faction Guitars. I really liked the improvement since I don't use trem.
I also like the fact that I was still able to strum the strings behind the bridge.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

What's up with the Low E bridge saddle?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

tonewoody said:


> What's up with the Low E bridge saddle?


Maxed out for intonation. May put a mastery on if I get into a gigging situation where this gets used. 12th fret is a hair sharp, but 100% useable. I didnt know til I checked the tuner.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I like the look of it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Budda said:


> Maxed out for intonation. May put a mastery on if I get into a gigging situation where this gets used. 12th fret is a hair sharp, but 100% useable. I didnt know til I checked the tuner.


Sharp means that it's short, so the saddle should be pulled back and "lengthen" the string.
That's obviously out of whack.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Sharp means that it's short, so the saddle should be pulled back and "lengthen" the string.
> That's obviously out of whack.


Interesting - moving the saddle back made it worse. I'll check intonation again once the strings have settled properly though.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Budda said:


> Interesting - moving the saddle back made it worse. I'll check intonation again once the strings have settled properly though.


Is it in tune at the first few frets?


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Budda said:


> Interesting - moving the saddle back made it worse. I'll check intonation again once the strings have settled properly though.


I have had that happen, where moving it in the correct direction made it worse until I found the sweet spot. I’d loosen the string and max it out the other way and bring it in until you find the sweet spot.

I have never seen a hardtail conversion on a JM. Absolutely love JM’s and they were my primary for a couple of years. I spent last year with a single guitar and it was a Tele. Fell in love with the non Trem thing. Inspired me to build a hardtail strat, love it. Makes me consider building a Hardtail JM. This looks like fun.


----------

